# camera charger alternative



## kikass (Nov 10, 2005)

guys i just broke my original cybershot camera charger AC LS5. and it costs a BOMB !  any alternatives......?


----------



## ishaan (Nov 10, 2005)

DONT USE ALTERNATIVES

i had 2-3 things in which my adaptor got spoilt and instead of buying original i thot what the hell ill jus buy a dupliate which is 1/4th the price

but then all my things got spoilt cuz of that

i had an external HDD which had a seperate power source. i used a local-make adaptor and it fried the HDD

i had a printer...same thing

and i had a laptop and i got a diff make battery which was supposed 2 b fully supportable with my laptop but after a month or so smoke started comin from d edges of d laptop and i spent a shitload in getting that repaird

so buy original cuz im sure ull regret it later


----------



## kikass (Nov 10, 2005)

if it IS that bad, then i guess i will buy the original. thanx


----------



## vishalbhatia (Nov 10, 2005)

Genuine.....................Da best allways!


----------

